# Regular Season Game 54 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (34-19)* @ *Atlanta Hawks (21-33)*​*Friday, February 23, 6:30 p.m.* / *Philips Arena*​

@​

*ROCKETS*


 



*HAWKS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- The Rockets have never backed away from conversations regarding their chances of becoming one of the top four teams in the Western Conference.
> 
> Only now, they feel like they have reason to discuss the possibility.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We should def. win this game. Battier v. Wade was bad for Batman because Wade was too quick. Against Joe Johnson, I think Bats can shut him down effectively! If we lose, shame on us!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder what the point spread will be...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a must win game, we cant let these kinds of games get under us


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We must close out this game heading into the 4th quarter if we lose its embarrassing.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We have an easy stretch ahead of us, so we should really be pushing for that 3rd or fourth spot. When Yao comes back, oh man, it will be amazing!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Put Battier on Joe Johnson and everything else should fall into place.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

This one should be a easy win for us!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4575198.html



> Rockets center Dikembe Mutombo makes his annual trip to his adopted home in Atlanta with a role greater than many in years. Mutombo was traded from the Hawks to the 76ers in the 2000-01 season. But with Yao Ming's injury, he comes in after having played 38 1/2 minutes and getting 13 rebounds Wednesday against the Heat and Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> "He played a ton of minutes, and he holds his ground," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "Our defense when he's out, there's not a word to describe how bad it is. We're asking a lot from him. He's doing a remarkable job. <b>All hail to Dikembe."</b>


:allhail:


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

This is one of those games where the Rockets should win. Just have to watch Joe Johnson and Josh Smith.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on people!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am betting all my cash on this one, since the price is so good.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't see the Rockets sliding here. If anything, the All-Star weekend allowed guys like Deke, JHO, and Shane for that matter get a little rest. 

We then got to come back from the break and play a good team in Miami who just has been able to put it together and put them away pretty early.

It should be more of the same tonight. Rockets by 14 only because the 3rd team lets the Hawks chip away at the 20 plus point lead we have when we pull the starters with 6:20 remaining in the game.

If it actually happens this way I'll sound like a genius! :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I put everything on this game too. We should win by 5.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kinda quiet for a game that has been close the whole time. We just cant pull away from them.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Our defense again looks pathetic.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG! How did we lose this game?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is embarrassing i bet everything on the rockets cant believe we lost............

We obviously underestimated the Hawks.

Also when Battier and Bonzi are adding next to nothing JVG has to put Kirk out there.

PS we got out rebounded by the Hawks??????????????????? How does that happen?????


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

NO CURSING -YM


I can't believe we lost this game, i thought we would have smashed 'em


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I didnt see this coming. This sucks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch, looks like everyone lost all their money tonight...

We just had to shut down ONE guy, and we couldn't do that... I think we were taking this game too lightly, and let our guards down. Crappy lost, a top 5 team in the league should not be losing games like this


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if my mouse slips, i could accidentally return everyone's ucash.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> if my mouse slips, i could accidentally return everyone's ucash.


Ooooppps


"Just Do it" Nike
"Do it do it" Starsky

How you going to say no to Nike and Starsky


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great, now I am broke. (Cash wise). I need to go to the bank now. 
I am really disappointed about this game. Where was our defense?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

geez. thanks alot.

we have a season to tank.


----------

